# Wireless Internet Radio



## VaJim (Jul 27, 2006)

...anybody try one? I recently bought a Grace Wireless Internet Radio (ITC-IR-1000). It's great! If you enjoy listening to Sirius in the house but hate the antenna hassel, then this is for you. Not to mention the 1000's of FREE internet radio stations from all over the world.:hurah:


----------



## homeskillet (Feb 3, 2004)

I have one as my bedside radio. I usually fall asleep to it on Sirius. I turn on the 3 hour sleep timer so it doesn't run all night wasting bandwidth.


----------



## Bohica (Jan 6, 2008)

I use the Squeezebox Boom from Logitech. Works great with my Sirius, and also streams from my MP3 collection on my computer. I love it.


----------



## VaJim (Jul 27, 2006)

Bohica said:


> I use the Squeezebox Boom from Logitech. Works great with my Sirius, and also streams from my MP3 collection on my computer. I love it.


Thanks

I was wondering if there were other types (besides Grace) of radios available. I love being able to listen to Sirius and Internet radio away from my PC.


----------



## I WANT MORE (Oct 3, 2006)

Do you only get the 4 sports channels when streaming to this like the on line listening or do you get ALL of the siriusXM channels?


----------



## VaJim (Jul 27, 2006)

I WANT MORE said:


> Do you only get the 4 sports channels when streaming to this like the on line listening or do you get ALL of the siriusXM channels?


..I'm not sure. My guess is that you can get everything you can as though you were streaming it from the Sirius website.


----------



## wipeout (Jul 15, 2003)

Anything like that on the market For $100 or less?


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

How does that work? I have wanted a home radio for Sirius XM, but as mentioned didn't like the antenna hassel.


----------



## VaJim (Jul 27, 2006)

Dolly said:


> How does that work? I have wanted a home radio for Sirius XM, but as mentioned didn't like the antenna hassel.


...basically the radio (Grace/SqueezeBox) uses your home wireless router to access the Internet. From there you logon to your Sirius account just like you were on your PC. For Sirius you will need to upgrade or add the premium online listening. I think it was an extra $2-$3. The other part is that it also opens you up to all the stations (Commerical) that currently stream their broadcast on the Internet. Now you can listen to that radio station in your home town if you happen to live in a different part of the country. Great for sports because someone/somewhere is ususally broadcasting the game you want. Nothing that you can't already do with a PC, but you have more freedom, i.e. bedside, outdoors, garage, etc. The Sirius antenna for indoor listening is a thing of the past. From what I've seen most of these radios start at about $150. Check out Grace Digitial or the Squeezebox. There are a few more that seem to be more popular in Europe.


----------

